# River Lady



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

River Lady, when's the salmon fishin' start?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

SpawnSac27 said:


> River Lady, when's the salmon fishin' start?


Well, that depends on where you want to fish. Deep waters, pier heads or river?


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, the rivers of course...that's why i am asking the world famous "Riverlady"! My steelheadin' just ended, and the salmon run is tooooo far away where I usually fish! :sad:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

SpawnSac27 said:


> Well, the rivers of course...that's why i am asking the world famous "Riverlady"! My steelheadin' just ended, and the salmon run is tooooo far away where I usually fish! :sad:


Well then, hit a west side river in September. Usually, they starting to head into the rivers after Labor day weekend. But of course, depending on weather, wind and water temp of course.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

I always fish the west side, but usually so far north my good fishin si during bow season...we did good on the PM last year labor day weekend, just looking for something south that my get a run sooner?


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

the salmon runs start in the north and head south with the declining weather patterns!! which as we know is the opposite of the steelhead runs.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

So I have heard, but have found to not really be true. Last year we killed em in the PM labor day weekend. My good salmon fishing further north was in the early part of the 3rd week of october. In fact, I took the gf to a haunted house in Wolverine if that tells ya anything.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

YES the salmon season extends for a month or so no matter where you fish, and as far as last year they seem to be late.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

SpawnSac27 said:


> So I have heard, but have found to not really be true. Last year we killed em in the PM labor day weekend. My good salmon fishing further north was in the early part of the 3rd week of october. In fact, I took the gf to a haunted house in Wolverine if that tells ya anything.


 
If only those darn fish would follow our schedules. Sheesh....:lol:

Everything stated is just a rule a thumb. It all depends on your weather patterns, water temp, flow, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, get the drift? :lol:

That's why I don't call it Steelhead fishing or Salmon fishing.

I call it Chasing Steel or Chasing Salmon. Seems to be more politically correct.:lol:


----------

